# FEBRUARY 2010 Photo Challenge!



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Love is in the air!








*
"Love is in the air everywhere I look around
Love is in the air every sight and every sound
And I don't know if I'm being foolish
I don't know if I'm being wise
But it's something that I must believe in
And it's there when I look in your eyes. " *







*You guessed it...... this month's challenge is all about how much you LOVE your Havanese! Is there a part of him you love most, that just makes you melt? Is there a thing she does that makes you gush? What does your Havanese love the most, a toy, a bed, a game, a snack?? 







Because a song is the first thing I thought of when considering this month's challenge, I would also like for you to include a line (or two or three) of a love song with your submission(s)! Yes, it means you might have to search and think about it a bit, but it needs to be a bit of a challenge. After all, sharing with us what you love about your Hav is the easiest thing of all! :wink:*
*
Post your photos and your poem lines, song lyrics, or inspirational quotes in this thread. *


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Here, I'll get you started.

*The look of love is in your eyes, a look your smile can't disguise.*

That's what I think of most with Bailey. His eyes are mesmerizing and he looks deeply into my eyes a hundred times a day.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

How sweet, Geri!

"Love me tender,
Love me sweet,
Never let me go.
You have made my life complete,
And I love you so."

View attachment 27823


View attachment 27820


Photo taken by a friend at our first Havanese play date (38 Havs!!) in Aug. 2007


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

And for Milo there can only be one song.

"*Don't be too concerned if I walk on down the hill
And out of sight that's the way I am
And don't be too surprised if you hear my footsteps fading in the night
or after all what can you expect from a travelin' man and I'm a travelin' man"
*


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh this is gonna be fun!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw Marj. I love it. This is going to be fun.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

What a challenge! 
You guys are FAST!!
Ricky and Bailey, your eyes are heart-melting!

And, Milo, you are a heart-breaker, for sure! My momma warned me about boys like you. (Perfect, Geri!)


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

pjewel said:


> And for Milo there can only be one song.
> 
> "*Don't be too concerned if I walk on down the hill
> And out of sight that's the way I am
> ...


Geri..I thought for sure Milo's song would be "On The Road Again" by Willie Nelson... lane:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Diane, you're just better than I am. Mine was a James Joycean response. Yours, of course is more apropos.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Geri, that's perfect!! LMBO !!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'd love to see more pictures! :whoo:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

_*"It's a world of laughter 
A world of tears 
It's a world of hopes 
And a world of fears 
There's so much that we share 
That it's time we're aware 
It's a small world after all............. "*_


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

_These eyes cry every night for you
These arms long to hold you again
The hurtin's on me yeah
But I will never be free...oh no no no.

These eyes are crying
These eyes have seen a lot of love
But their never gonna see another
One like I had with you._

My poor tormented Jasper--- he gets two songs depending on his mood

View attachment 27927


_"Come on, come on, come on, come on
Now touch me, baby
Can't you see that I am not afraid?
What was that promise that you made?
What was that promise that you made?

Now, I'm gonna love you
Till the heavens stop the rain
I'm gonna love you
Till the stars fall from the sky for you and I"_


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

_"You've got a way to keep me on your side
You give me cause for love that I can't hide
For you I know I'd even try to turn the tide
Because you're mine,
I walk the line"_


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Missy, you just brought tears to my eyes. My Dad used to sing that song all the time. Perfect for that Cash face!

Sally, be still my heart. You know how I feel about your two boys.

Geri, I am LOL about that Milo. I think Ruby is going to look a lot like him.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

_*I couldn't resist this picture *

"Is this love that I'm feeling,
Is this love that I've been searching for
Is this love or am I dreaming,
This must be love,
'Cos it's really got a hold on me,"

_


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

"You are so beautiful
To me
You are so beautiful
To me
Can't you see
You're everything I hoped for
You're everything I need
You are so beautiful
To me"


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

This one is from Milo to me.

*"Are you lonesome tonight
do you miss me tonight
Are you sorry we drifted apart
Does your memory stray to a bright sunny day
When I kissed you and called you sweetheart
Do the chairs in your parlor seem empty and bare
Do you gaze at your doorstep and picture me there
Is your heart filled with pain, shall I come back again
Tell me dear, are you lonesome tonight."*


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

*The first time ever I saw your face 
I thought the sun rose in your eyes 
And the moon and stars were the gifts you gave&#8230;.

The first time ever I saw your face, your face, 
your face, your face&#8230;.. (Roberta Flack)*


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh my! I can't believe that I'm in tears here!  What moving lyrics and funny ones too, all a perfect way of expressing how you feel about your Hav or how he/she feels about you. The pictures are just great! 

Geri, you're a hoot. LOL


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

*I love how Dora feels about her toys *

I used to think that I could not go on
And life was nothing but an awful song
But now I know the meaning of true love
I'm leaning on the everlasting arms

If I can see it, then I can do it
If I just believe it, there's nothing to it
I believe I can fly


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Some of my favorite puppy love pictures...
Indiana loves my oldest daughter. The two of them love each other actually. Whenever D is sitting--reading or doing homework--Indiana is there, and D is rubbing her belly. They also share the same birthday, and have always had a special bond. 

Dusty LOVES little kids! She acts weird around some adults, but babies are not a problem! And this baby loves Dusty. Dusty just sat there while baby gave her a kiss. Sweet!

These last two are my younger daughter giving our fosters, Jenna and Jackson, hugs. I think these were both taken soon after she found out each had a forever home lined up. She loves these fosters while they are here, and they love her back.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am not much into knowing songs - but I can say that what Lily Loves is ........

HER BALL


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Logan's loves are SNOW AND RLH... and when he can get both together - even better!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

and Lexi LOVES.....

SNOW, HER BROTHER LOGAN & just being Loved!:kiss:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Great photos everyone!
I *LOVE* Dusty and that baby


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Oliver says " Love is all around you"


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

And for my little girl Ruby . . .

"You are the sunshine of my life
That's why I'll always be around, 
You are the apple of my eye, 
Forever you'll stay in my heart

I feel like this is the beginning, 
Though I've loved you for a million years, 
And if I thought our love was ending, 
I'd find myself drowning in my own tears"


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Amanda, those are GREAT shots of Dora! I just love that first one with her looking so longingly at her toy. I know how much she loves those battery-powered things! That action shot is terrific and is perfect for that song!

Sweet, sweet Ruby. What a doll !

Laurie, your 3 are just beautiful and those are amazing photos! It's been WAY too long since we saw some of your 3 L's, about time!  Love, love, love those action shots.

Joelle, some of those are Forum Calendar worthy, for sure! I think it's great that you are able to foster as much as you do and that your kids are so supportive of it. I wish mine were as much in love with my Havs as I am. Very nice to see. 

Oliver, do you mean to tell me you have blossoms already? Totally not fair! But... I still love you.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Oliver, do you mean to tell me you have blossoms already? Totally not fair! But... I still love you. 
*Yes Marj * :clap2:


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

This was taken on Oskarka's 5th birthday which was actually yesterday, we have been dealing with so much here...one of my son's friend's died and it has been very sad. I feel so bad for the family and for my son as we watched this boy grow up with our son and my husband and I have coached him for 3 years on our soccer teams. 
Through it all Oskarka is always right there to comfort me and my son Ethan, so I felt this song is her's as she truly does light up my life.
_
"You, You light up my life
You give me hope to carry on
You light up my days
And fill my nights with song
It can't be wrong, when it feels so right

Cause you, you light up my life"

_


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Heather, I'm so sorry to hear about your son's friend. How very sad for all of you! That is a gorgeous photo of your beautiful Oskarka. A happy birthday to your sweet, love of your life, girl.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Thank you Marj, I is very hard to say good bye to any one but even harder (I think) to a 13 year old. It just doesn't seem right or fair


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Heather, I can't even imagine......... 

Here's my Ricky, doing what he loves best - playing fetch and prancing so proudly back so we can play over and over. 

*
"Tiptoe through the snowballs, through the snowballs, 
through the snowballs with you, 
tiptoe through the snowballs with yooouuuu ! "







*

View attachment 27990


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

CacheHavs said:


> Thank you Marj, I is very hard to say good bye to any one but even harder (I think) to a 13 year old. It just doesn't seem right or fair


(((((((Hugs his family and your family Heather))))))))))))))


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Nothing you could say can tear me away from my guys
Nothing you could do, 'cause I'm stuck like glue to my guys










I'm stickin' to my guys like a stamp to a letter, like the birds of a feather, we stick together....I'm tellin' you from the start, I can't be torn apart from my guys


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Me and you, and you and me
No matter how they toss the dice, it has to be
The only one for me is you, and you for me
*so happy together*


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

mintchip said:


> Me and you, and you and me
> No matter how they toss the dice, it has to be
> The only one for me is you, and you for me
> *so happy together*


That is so cute Sally...I love that song (Turtles)...showing my age.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

You're just too good to be true
can't take my eyes off of you...
You'd be like heaven to touch
I want to hold you so much...
At long last love has arrived
and I thank God I'm alive...
You're just too good to be true
can't take my eyes off of you...


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Cash to Casey: 
_What's your name?
(What's your name?)
Who's your daddy?
(Who's your daddy? He rich?)
Is he rich like me?

View attachment 28005


Has he taken
(Has he taken)
Any time
(Any time to show)
To show you what you need to live?_

_
View attachment 28001


Casey to Cash:

Tell it to me slowly
Tell you what?
I really want to know
It's the time of the season for loving 

View attachment 28002
_


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

_It's a beautiful day
Don't let it get away
It's a beautiful day_

View attachment 28003


_Touch me
Take me to that other place
Teach me
I know I'm not a hopeless case_

View attachment 28004


_It's a beautiful day
Don't let it get away
It's a beautiful day_

I couldn't let Jas only have a blue tribute


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Murphy's song for me is "At Last" by Etta James:

At last my love has come along
My lonely days are over and life is like a song
Oh yeah, at last
The skies above are blue
My heart was wrapped up in clovers
The night I looked at you
I found a dream that I could speak to
A dream that I can call my own
I found a thrill to rest my cheek to
A thrill that I have never known
Oh, yeah when you smile, you smile
Oh, and then the spell was cast
and here we are in heaven
For you are mine
At last

I love how Murphy looks at me and how happy he is to see me. He expects so little but gives so much. He makes every day Valentine's Day for me!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Chains, my baby's got me locked up in chains,
But they ain't the kind that you can see,
Oh, these chains of love, got a hold on me, yeah!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Kodi, you can chain me anyday!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

:clap2::clap2: These pictures and song lyrics make me smile (and sometimes make me tear up) and happy to see the love between you and your Havs! Thank you all for taking part in this month's challenge! (((hugs))) :whoo:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

*I Am The Luckiest*



> I don't get many things right the first time
> In fact, I am told that a lot
> Now I know all the wrong turns, the stumbles and falls
> Brought me here
> ...


Posh makes me feel like I won the puppy lottery!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

AS LONG AS I HAVE YOU

Let the stars fade and fall 
And I won't care at all 
As long as I have you

Every kiss brings a thrill 
And I know that it will 
As long as I have you

Let's think of the future 
Forget the past 
You're not my first love 
But you're my last 
Take the love that I bring 
Then I'll have everything 
As long as I have you


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

LMBO at your new Avatar, Amy!!! Miss Posh is a sweetheart!

Ruby looks like she just shot out of the snowbank. She has no fear! Lord help those poor boys of yours. LOL


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

Hope it's not cheating, but heres my song and my Julio...he's 20 months old now and we have a lot more training to do for agility before we trial, probably another year. This vid collection is from last spring and summer.

One of my other favorite things is photos and this is a great thread...very much enjoyed pics of all of your dogs...so precious all of them. 

http://www.onetruemedia.com/shared?p=a084bcba0e42b48a25b282&skin_id=701


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

That was fun to watch! Julio is a lovely Havanese.


----------



## Wizzizz (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

When I look into your eyes
I know that it's true
God must have spent...
A little more time
On you...


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Aawwww.... look at those faces !


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

...And your eyes
Your eyes, your eyes
They tell me how much you care
Ooh yes, you will always be
My endless love...


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

This pic is from the day I picked my sweet devil up and here's what he sang to me:

...Love me love me
say that you love me
fool me fool me
go on and fool me
love me love me
pretend that you love me
leave me leave me
just say that you need me...


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

These are so cute. I have to laugh at how crazy we all are!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Maryam, I love you little devil. I suspect he and my little devil would get along just great.


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)




----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Adorable Jerome! is that Cisco in a puppy cut now that he has finished showing or is that him as a puppy? Also, where is your love song to your golden/red beauties?


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

Cisco was a puppy on the picture and picture is two year old, I forgot the song 

Love me tender, 
love me sweet, 
never let me go. 
You have made my life complete, 
and I love you so. 

Love me tender, 
love me true, 
all my dreams fulfilled. 
For my darlin' I love you, 
and I always will.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Jerome, what beautiful boys and lovely lyrics. Maryam, in spite of all the devilishness, your two are so loved and know it!

*Baby let me be,
your lovin' Teddy Bear
Put a chain around my neck,
and lead me anywhere
Oh let me be
Your teddy bear.

I don't wanna be a tiger
Cause tigers play too rough
I don't wanna be a lion
'Cause lions ain't the kind
you love enough.
Just wanna be, your Teddy Bear
Put a chain around my neck
and lead me anywhere
Oh let me be
Your teddy bear.

Baby let me be, around you every night
Run your fingers through my hair,
And cuddle me real tight*

View attachment 28289


*Skinamarinky dinky dink. Skinamarinky doo ... I love you.
I love you in the morning, and in the afternoon. 
I love you in the evening, underneath the moon! Oh...
Skinamarinky dinky dink. Skinamarinky doo ... I love you. *

View attachment 28290


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*they are really skinny under all that coat...*

I love the smell of their little wet bodies after a bath...all creamy and sweet!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Boy...we're all crazy in love with these guys, aren't we?

Ahem!.......why is Jerome the only guy posting here? Ah, guys....fess up and post....we know you love your dogs :boink: Don't try to fool us ladies LOL!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Good point, Pat!! I'd like to see some of the guys here post lovie dovie lyrics for their Havanese! Come out, come out, wherever you are!! :biggrin1:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I bruise easily, so be gentle when you handle me
There's a mark you leave, like a love heart, carved on a tree
I bruise easily, can't scratch the surface without moving me
Underneath I bruise easily, I bruise easily.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

The look of love is in your eyes
A look your smile can't disguise
The look of love is saying so much more than just words could ever say
And what my heart has heard, well it takes my breath away.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Awww... there's one guy who's not afraid to love his pooches.  Great lyrics, Maryam.

*
"I love my toy
I am just a little boy
You dare not take it away"*

View attachment 28360


View attachment 28361


----------

